
Show HN: The world's first decentralized cat name database - occupy_paul_st
http://paulkernfeld.com/2016/02/20/decentralized-cat-names.html
======
qrv3w
Could you add some more information about running a webcoin node? The webcoin
documentation was not very helpful.

~~~
occupy_paul_st
I might be misunderstanding your question, but the code that's part of the
tutorial should run a webcoin node; does that make sense?

